# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  Embarcadero® Delphi® 2010 & Delphi XE 2011

## MohsenB

سلام به همه علاقه مندان به زبان شیرین و قدرتمند دلفی

من چند وقت پیش به سمت استفاده از دلفی 2010 رفتم بعد از دانلود اون نوبت به کرک نرم افزار رسید .

خیلی سایتها رو گشتم و خیلی وقت گذاشتم و خلاصه بعد از کلی جستجو تونستم یدونه براش پیدا کنم .

گفتم اینو بزارم برا همه که بتونن براحتی ازش استفاده کنن و نخوان اینقدر بگردن :


 دانلود دلفی 2010 به حجم 1.7 گیگا بایت

 دانلود آخرین آپدیت 4 و 5 و بوست با حجم 116 مگا بایت


 دانلود دلفی ایکس ای 2011 به حجم 1.8 گیگا بایت

ویرایش شد ...

----------


## MohsenB

از گذاشتن لینک کرک از همگی عذر می خواهم
ولی می تونید به این آدرس برین و یه چیزایی پیدا کنین.





این دکمه رو هم فراموش نکنین .ممنون /\

----------


## MohsenB

اون چیزایی که می خواستم پیدا کردم ، تو سایت بالا می تونید ببینید

----------


## devil00x

میشه بگید این XE چه تغییرات جدید نسبت به 2010 داره، من فکر میکردم 64 بیت رو اینجا پشتیبانی میکنه ولی اینطور نبود.

----------


## MohsenB

می تونید به این آدرس برین و بطور کامل با تغییرات آشنا بشین .

----------


## Mahmood_M

لطفا قوانین رو رعایت کنید ، فعالیت Warez ممنوع است !! ، حتی لینک به سایتهایی که شامل فایلهای ک ر ک و امثال اون باشن هم جزء فعالیتهای Warez محسوب میشه ...

----------

